# Eclipse, Fragment



## splitshade (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zu Eclipse.
Ich arbeite an einer Applikation, deren erste Version bereits im produktiven Einsatz ist.
Eine Änderung in den Requirements macht nun eine Änderung der Hibernate-Mappings nötig.
Dies Mapping-Files von Hibernate liegen in einem Fragment. Ich möchte nun die neuen Mapping-Files einfach als ein neuer Fragment durch den Update-Mechanismus ausliefern.
Das würde funktionieren, WENN ich kontrollieren könnte, welches Fragment zur Laufzeit geladen wird. Gibt es hierfür eine Möglichkeit, beispielsweise sicherzustellen, dass immer das Fragment mit der höheren Versionsnummer geladen wird? Momentan ist das leider nicht so.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

willst du einem Fragment vorrang geben oder ein anderes komplett ersetzen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

in googles Android Framework ist sowas eingebaut... zumindest gibts da "Verdächtige" Klassen á la: android.media.FaceDetector

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://darnok.com/programming/face-recognition/


Gruß Tom


----------



## splitshade (30. November 2007)

Hi, kann das sein dass die 2. Antwort nicht für hier gedacht war?

Im Prinzip möchte ich einem anderen Fragment den Vorrang geben, soweit das möglich ist.

Gruß

Martin

PS: Android hat nicht wirklich einen eingebauten Face-Detektor, oder? Die Sourcen würden mich ja schon interessieren


----------



## splitshade (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

keiner ne Idee wie sowas gehen könnte? das müsste doch eigentlich ein alltägliches Problem sein, aber ich finde überhaupt nix dazu.

Gruss

Martin


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube die Reihenfolge in der Fragmente gezogen werden kann man nicht direkt beinflussen. Die werden wohl so gezogen wie sie im Filesystem gefunden werden (sprich das Fragment mit der passenden Version das nach alphanumerischer Sortierung am Anfang steht wird als erstes gezogen). Versuch doch mal dem Fragment ein Zeichen voranzustellen um die Sortierung zu beeinflussen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## splitshade (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ja so gehts, danke, find ich aber trotzdem sehr komisch, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, dies zu beeinflussen..

Martin


----------

